# miniature breath-powered steam engine



## itowbig (Mar 1, 2009)

some body got these plans i would like to try one :bow:


----------



## mklotz (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=318.msg1838#msg1838

was built from plans by Philip Duclos in "Projects in Metal" magazine. You might try googling on those pointers.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 1, 2009)

The plans were also republished in the Book Metalworking Book One The best of projects in metal Village press. IIRC Village press will make copies for a nominal fee. 
Many Engines will run on breath power if the fit and finish is there also breath power requires very thin or no oil as many oils are too thick. 
Built a modified version of the McCabe Runner that runs nicely on breath power it uses no oil the shaft rides on Teflon bushings the piston is Teflon and the valve is Teflon the valve plate takes a drop of oil. It is only a single action one cylinder. 
Tin


----------



## itowbig (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2009)

> breath power requires very thin or no oil as many oils are too thick



I use an old jeweler's trick for lubricating clocks and watches. Put a drop of kerosene on the moving surfaces and gently warm the engine so the kero evaporates. When it does, it leaves behind a minute amount of very thin oily residue.


----------



## DavHJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is the Huff & Puff one by Philip Duclos done in SolidWorks


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 3, 2009)

this engine is not really a miniature steam engine but will run on breath-power.
i think it is a stuart turner engine but i'm not sure.






in the photo it is running on about 5 p.s.i from a small air compressor.

chuck


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 3, 2009)

That one looks like it'd require pretty big lungs ....


----------



## deverett (Mar 4, 2009)

aermotor8  said:
			
		

> i think it is a stuart turner engine but i'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck

That is a Stuart Turner No. 9. A very nice engine and yours looks to run very well. 5psi? Excellent!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

